# Report from El Pais



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

In the morning, a body was found hanging from a bridge in Iztapalapa. In the afternoon, armed men burst into a popular restaurant in La Roma. Two hits on the same day – on Monday – in two completely different areas of Mexico City. The first took place in one of the most impoverished neighborhoods, and the second in one of the most upscale quarters of the city, illustrating how the security apparatus in the Mexican capital is failing. This huge urban sprawl of nine million residents is currently grappling with its worst spike in violence in the last 17 years.

Violence on the rise in Mexico City, as armed men hold up restaurant | In English | EL PAÃ�S


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Mexican security apparatus is not flawless, in fact it does not work, then what?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

They claim that "The numbers, moreover, clearly show that the capital is experiencing its worst bout of homicides in the last 17 years. According to the country’s National Statistics Institute and the Mexican Interior Ministry, there were 1,147 cases by August of this year." But they don't cite any figures for comparison, so it is hard to know how significant the change is. A couple of incidents on one day is just a statistical fluke, and doesn't say anything about trends.


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

We get in to Mexico City perhaps for one visit a month. We take the very nice bus in to the Taxquena terminal and then either take the metro or a taxi to our destination - depending on the time of day. We have never had an ounce of trouble. Last trip in was the first time we used the metro-bus. Again - no problems. We have walked the entire length of Reforma - from Polanco to the Zocalo. No issues. We are in our 60's. We wake at 5AM and are asleep by 8PM. Never an exception unless a flight causes us to change our routine.

I have a Roku device which allows me to see some of the US news channels, including our old local channel. Believe me - Mexico City is peaceful in comparison.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The fact that you walk from Polanco to the Zocalo on the Reforma means nothing regarding the safety of the city. I also walk around the Tepito and nothing happen but I would not declare the city or the barrio safer than cities in the US or any other country. I do not think that walking from the Eiffel Tower to the center of Paris will tell you anything about the safety in Paris either. 

Crime goes into waves and I have read that crime in the US , France and other countries is up so I would not be surprised if it were up in Mexico now that does not mean that all of the sudden you have to stop doing what you like to do, it just means that your chances of problems goes up a notch., since you do not go out after dark, I would not worry too much ..

By the way I would be very surprised if there had only been 2 crimes in Mexico city that day, in a city of 9 million people there are a whole lot of crimes than a narc killing another one or a gang robbing a restaurant in a nice section of town...if those were the only two things that happened I would say it is a pretty safe city.


----------

